# Cheap/free toys?



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey there all! I would love to spruce up my ratties' cage (they completely destroy everything I give them - real chewers) but since I'm only 14 and get $9 a week, a lot of which goes into savings for university or for clothing, since I buy mine without my parents' money (that was really badly phrased!), I can't afford to buy toys for my rats. Right now I have about $40 saved in a Fleece Fund for hammocks, but I would really love to know some free toys to make with things around the house. Before you post the link, I'm devoted to The Dapper Rat, so I've been to the rat fun page over and over again - I'd just like to know if you guys have any more ideas.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Dollar store! You can find fun little trinkets there. What do your rats like? Things that make noise, jingle, etc? Also, if your parents let you, try Craigslist for free bird toys or infant toys and such.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

I think they like pretty much anything. The dollar store sounds great, but is there any danger of there being lead paint or toxins in plastic from things there? I don't want my rats to get sick...

My parents are a little wary of Craigslist and Kijiji. I've tried it on them before, but alas, to no avail... Oh well. Rat pinatas are always a big hit.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

You could always check out the stores inventory and then google any names you find for the lead stuff. Or even talk to a manager and see if they are aware of anything that might be, but hasn't been recalled. (yet) As far as I'm aware there haven't been many dollar store things recalled, but I could be wrong. I, myself, haven't seen anything so I can't say too much except do searches for anything you're interested in.

What about ebay? Would they let you find stuff on there? my SO's mother is always finding really cheap Barbie doll furniture and stuff on there for her collection.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, those are good ideas... thanks


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dollarama, baby link toys, baby chew toys are always fav's!! And they are for baby so non-toxic  

You can braid fleece together and make fleece ropes, there are stacking colourful containers I have used as shelves or houses.










Baby chewing/teether toy on top left


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, lilspaz. Now I gotta get a shopping list together! 

Is that colourful thing in the bottom picture in the bottom right-hand corner a Kladder? I've wanted one but can never seem to get one. Grr!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

keysong said:


> Thanks, lilspaz. Now I gotta get a shopping list together!
> 
> Is that colourful thing in the bottom picture in the bottom right-hand corner a Kladder? I've wanted one but can never seem to get one. Grr!


I love Kladders!!! I have only been able to find them at Pet Valu's in the bird section. 

If you want to abuse yourself you can go to walmart and pick up a bird toy with a bell at the bottom ($4?)


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

It would be so much easier to get everything if there weren't a bus strike here. I don't know if you've heard about it, but it's been going on for more than a month and I can't get _anywhere_. The traffic is horrendous too. :-\

Are any bird toys fine, or should I avoid calcite ones etc?


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

You can also try all wood clothes pins. Get the ones without the springs on them. Rather boring to look at but great to chew on. I have aggressive chewers at my house. 

I would get wood or hard plastic and avoid the calcite.


----------



## coyote-walker (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm sorta in the same boat (I'm not 14). My rat (was two, one died recently and I haven't gotten another yet) just isn't interested in toys. I got a bird toy with a bell on it, and wodden stuff for her to chew on but she ignores it. Toilet roll tubes are ignored as well. *shrug* I guess I just haven't found that magical toy yet.


----------



## keysong (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, I just went to Walmart with my dad to get some stuff for the rats. I got them a jingly bird toy with fruit-flavoured wood pieces, some chewing sticks, and a couple of cheap towels to butcher and make hammocks with. They were only about $5 each, so they won't be too expensive to replace when The Beasts decide that ventilated is better. :

They didn't really have much in the way of toys, though. We're running out of aspen, so I'll ask my mum if she can drive us to PetSmart, where I can continue my sneaky search


----------

